# Swift Suntor 580pr external sealants



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

We purchased a new Swift 580pr this year in March.
After what seems to be the norm with more than expected faults , both main dealer and manufacturer we have now resolved the majority of issues thanks to Brownhills and swift aftercare.

There are a few things outstanding that have come to light and if anyone can advise we would be gratefull.

Took the motorhome to the main Fiat dealer to have water ingress scuttle problem recified. Not sure what they have done , but we still have pools of water in the scuttle ends , one end where the wiper gear sits in a pool of water. The injectors seems to have been painted with some kind of whitish looking sealant. 
Also asked the garage to check the clutch as it seems to judder when the vehicle is reversed either up an incline or on to the levelling ramps. i drive it on to the ramps now, as at one stage in France there was smoke bellowing from the engine compartment, smelt like burning clutch plate, was reversing on to the levelling ramps at the time. Fiat dealer said there was nothing wrong , assured me there were no problems they have heard of regarding the ducato clutch. At least i had it registered so if anything happens with the clutch in the future they have a record.
Now does anyone know how to clean the seals around the external compartments? The book says use bleach , but it doesn't work. The seals have all turned black. If you try to clean them they become soft and gooey, seems the sealant hasn't set.
There is even a large glob of the stuff on the roof, we found it last week when cleaning.

Apart from that we love the motorhome. Really easy to drive (forward)and fantastic economy, 35-38 mpg best so far 40 mpg , Market Warsop to newark journey.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

If the sealant is still soft and 'oozing' a bit, use a credit card edge to cut the surplus off.

As regards the clutch, do not rev the engine and slip the clutch, just use idle revs and let the clutch pedal out.

Regards


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Treveden, I've been pursuing the sticky gunge episode for some considerable months now. Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-36814.html
Swift have a solution but I would say to leave it for about 12 months to let it complete it's oozing process before doing the Swift fix.
I find Fenwicks black streak remover does a good job of cleaning up the lockers but obviously can't bring the impregnated gunge back to white.

Regarding the reversing judder, there's a lot going on headed up by Andy Stothert from MMM. Basically Fiat are denying there's a problem but Peugeot appear to be trying to do something about it. I would expect a google search for ducato judder will bring you a flood of info!
PM me if I can help further.
Cheers Glyn


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> As regards the clutch, do not rev the engine and slip the clutch, just use idle revs and let the clutch pedal out.
> 
> Regards


Exactly


----------



## motorhomeviews (Jan 9, 2008)

*Gooey Gunge*

Thanks to Johnscross for your reply.

Thanks especially to Grockel for his support. 
I've researched the clutch judder as suggested, totally confused on this issue. Fiat advice is to raise the revs and yet Johnscross says keep them down. 
Guess I'll just stick to driving on to the ramps although I will take Grockels advice and check out MMM forum.

thanks people


----------

